# Classical music that grabs people who don't like classical music



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

OK, this is my first attempt to start a thread, so be patient. 

From time to time, I have witnessed friends or family who usually just don't listen to classical music being absolutely grabbed and amazed by a particular piece. 

For example, my rock-music-fan son who walked into the office just now, heard a few bars of Ravel's Piano Trio and was fascinated. Only other piece to do that for him was Rachmaninov's Isle of the Dead. 
For example, a student friend many, many years ago dropped by my room, listened to the music I had on and said "Hey, that's like trees, a dark forest...wow". The piece was Tapiola; the friend knew nothing about it, had never even heard of Sibelius.

So, has anyone else had a similar experience? What classical pieces unexpectedly engage the attention?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I remember myself being immediately entranced by lots of first hearings, out of the blue: Bach Keyboard Concerto #1, Sibelius _En Saga_, Daybreak music from _Daphnis and Chloe_, Brahms PC#1, Prokofiev PC #2 (amazing!!).........


----------



## Debusatie (Aug 27, 2013)

Chopin and Debussy's piano music. Elgar's Cello Concerto (movement I), Dream of a Witch's Sabbath by Berlioz, any of Dvorak's Americana, Mussorgsky, etc. These were the things that turned me from a rock listener to a classical listener.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Vivaldi's Four Seasons — Winter


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

It could be any piece of classical music as in many cases people who wouldn't normally listen are pulled in by pieces used in films and advertisements and afterwards seek out the work. I was amused recently when a non-classical music lover said he fell in love with Bach's concerto for 4 pianos when he noticed one of the pianists on the DG artwork was Helmut Schmidt and out of pure curiosity bought the CD, (yes, I know it sounds bizarre, but it is the same guy who ran Germany for a while) and found Herr Schmidt a very competent musician indeed.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Atonal*

Check out: http://www.talkclassical.com/23223-tonal-atonal.html?highlight=wilson#post402351

It turns out he ended up liking Webern and Sessions as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My rule for newbies is: the more modern and rhythmic the better.

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3.

Copland Appalachian Spring

Bartok Piano Concerto No. 3

Stravinsky Rite of Spring

Those pieces should grab those folks who may be susceptible to liking classical music.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Shostakovich - String Quartet no. 8! or, if they need their attention grabbed fast, the second movement


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> Shostakovich - String Quartet no. 8! or, if they need their attention grabbed fast, the second movement


Second this, I've used it before with excellent results.. I'd add Ligeti's Requiem (if they're into darker stuff) Prokofiev's 7th Piano Sonata in Bb, Shostakovich's Cello Concerto & 2cd Piano Concerto, and Crumb's "Black Angels"...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beethoven's piano concerto no 5


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

The Planets by Holst, most orchestral works by Rimsky-Korsakov, any Beethoven symphony, Dvorak 8 or 9.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is what grabbed me back into classical after about 30 years of not listening to classical.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

As a side note, it was Mendelssohn (!) who more or less rediscovered this work and added it to his organ repertoire in 1830. He also arranged for its first publication in 1833. What a guy Felix was!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Another that really grabbed me back in the 1970s was Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, which I was drawn to because of having liked (notice past tense) Emerson, Lake, and Palmer's rendition of the same.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

So much of it depends on the type of non-classical music the person in question likes. Some possibilities not mentioned:

Rossini overtures
Rite of Spring (I see that has been mentioned)
Music for 18 Musicians
a Chopin compilation
Trout Quintet
Rhapsody in Blue
Italian Symphony
Janacek's Sinfonietta


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

John Cage's 4'33", it grabs everybody.


----------



## Humboldt (Feb 18, 2016)

Beethoven's fate symphony, his Kaiser concerto, his Violin concerto, 
Mozart's Nachtmusik, Clarinet concerto, 
Bach's violin concerto, his Brandenburg concertos, 
Haendel's fireworks, 
Tchaikovsky's piano concerto,
Schubert's Wer reitet so spaet durch Nacht und Wind.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> John Cage's 4'33", it grabs everybody.


I wouldn't say it grabs everybody so much as that everybody has heard it and most don't even know they have heard it.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Shostakovich is a good gateway for newcomers. His themes are simple, repetitive and easy to follow.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

An American in Paris by George Gershwin should grab anyone who simply likes music. I would definitely try it on a classical novice.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have found some rock fans are grabbed by Prokofiev's Scythian Suite - "Evil God and the Dance of the Pagan Monsters," another Emerson, Lake and Palmer popularization.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I wouldn't say it grabs everybody so much as that everybody has heard it and most don't even know they have heard it.


Beware Florestan, before you know it W.W.3 breaks out


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Morimur said:


> Shostakovich is a good gateway for newcomers. His themes are simple, repetitive and easy to follow.


That's a good choice, albeit a little surprising at first glance. Shost 10th was one of the first symphonies that really caught my attention as a child in the 1960s, along with Sibelius 6th.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

My nephew, a dude, a rock climber, and a construction worker, with no classical music experience whatsoever, asked me to lend him some classical discs. I lent him a lot of things but the one that really sucked him in was:

*Barber's Adagio for Strings*. It's an excellent gateway drug to the world of classical music.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

20centrfuge said:


> My nephew, a dude, a rock climber, and a construction worker, with no classical music experience whatsoever, asked me to lend him some classical discs. I lent him a lot of things but the one that really sucked him in was:
> 
> *Barber's Adagio for Strings*. It's an excellent gateway drug to the world of classical music.


That's a much more accessible piece than some of the obscure pieces mentioned above.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Accessibility is in the ear of the beholder, though.

My son was drawn in (from avant-garde rock music and jazz) by LaMonte Young, Meredith Monk, Morton Feldman, Steve Reich, Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, and, he tells me, by Webern's later (serialist) works for string quartet which I played him one day to see his reaction (we'd got used to coming home from work and finding the front room in darkness and reverberating to the sound of rather strange music by then). Now he's quite at home with much of classical music, though with considerably less interest in 1750 - 1890 than before and after that.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Tchaikovsky's ballet music.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Beethoven Fur Elise 
Beethoven Moonlight Sonata (1st Movement) 
Beethoven 9th Symphony, Final Movement 
Beethoven 5th Symphony, 1st Movement

Chopin Revolutionary Etude 
Chopin Nocturne Op.9 No.2

Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 

Rachmaninoff Prelude in C Sharp Minor 

Stravinsky Finale from Firebird 

lots more could be named.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

The fast movements from Handel's op. 6, lots of fast movement baroque stuff actually. I'm sure some newcomers respond better to romantic stuff like Chopin or more modern stuff like Gershwin and Stravinsky, but all of that was just noise to me at first. Haydn, Handel, and Bach had aggressive rhythms and clear melodies just like the stuff I was listening to already.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> My son was drawn in (from avant-garde rock music and jazz) by LaMonte Young, Meredith Monk, Morton Feldman...


I had a "classical rookie" friend to whom I played just two pieces, one by LaMonte Young and the other by Morton Feldman. Eleven hours later, he was hooked.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> My rule for newbies is: the more modern and rhythmic the better.
> .


Good choices, but there is no overarching rule for newbies. Certain kids who have yet to form tastes sometimes respond very well to the most perfect baroque pieces, gem like piano miniatures, and dance like romantic and modernist orchestral music. This was me as a two year old when I heard a Bach organ piece live, when I listening to Mozart or Beethoven was all that could calm me down for my nap, when I was listening to Tchaikovsky ballets while leaving all my friends to move across the country at age 8(which would influence my taste for the next 5 years). It was a different situation that got me back into classical music at age 16. I had become a Beatles, The Who, and other classic rock music fan during middle school, and was also listening to some hypnosis brain training tapes, a hobby that started at age 14. A few of those tapes had lots of classical music(with these weird binaural beats things in the background, it was possibly a scam), Satie, Debussy, Bach, Mozart, Handel, and even Takemitsu. I was listening to it in a car ride once and felt something that I hadn't felt in years, a taste of the profoundly rich feeling I felt often in my childhood that existed in part due to my habit of listening to Tchaikovsky, Saint Saens, or other such composers. A feeling that felt remarkably old and rich, more so than any of the rock I heard(which was not a trivial connection either) but layered over by it somehow. I remember getting more into baroque music, purchasing a greatest hits of classical music disc, and digging through cd's I hadn't touched in years, and even finding out about Lute music. But it was still coexisting with my classic rock listening, which I could not find reason to deprive myself of, until my mom read me an article about Stravinsky's Rite of Spring. She didn't know anything about it, nor did I, but I had been a big fan of Holst, The Planets and other orchestral works. I listened to it not knowing what to expect, was fascinated and intrigued. In a short while I had emotionally wrapped myself around the work to my contentment, and then things kept getting progressively more classical again from there. I started playing piano again the next summer at 17, and Maple Leaf rag and Bach inventions were what I felt most compelled to learn.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Vivaldi 4 Seasons, Handel Water Music..some Bach cantatas..My wife. thanks. Bill


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Honestly, the thread title might as well be "Post a piece of classical music", because you never know what is or isn't going to grab a particular person.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

My mom loves Schubert's Serenade and my dad likes some Mozart Piano Concertos and Bach's Cello Suites.


----------



## Pat0223 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mozart's Requiem is my "desert island" CD!!!!


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

Giuseppe Verdi's Nabucco Chorus, "Va, pensiero"
"Libiamo ne'licita..." from Giuseppe Verdi's La Traviata
"Sempre Libera..." La Traviata
The Flower Duet from Lakme
"Largo Al Factotum..." Rossini's "Barber of Seville"
"La Ci Darem la Mano..." Mozart's "Don Giovanni"
"Sull'aria..." Marriage of Figaro


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

Verdi's "Dies Irae" from his own Requiem
Mozart's "Lacrymosa" from his own Requiem
Mozart's "Kyrie Eleison" from Mass in C minor and Requiem
Handel's "Hallelujah" from Messiah.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't begrudge people from recommending vocal works. but my experience is that non-Classical fans often consider that a dealbreaker.

As has been mentioned above, you just never know. It depends on the person.


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

On the contrary, in my studies and broad career, I've found more people are more to listening to more vocal works than all instrumentation. Unless it's a good non-vocal piece (Stravinsky specifically,) I don't bother listening to too much Instrumental music unless I have to teach it. The voice can exemplify the music a little bit better than just instruments and notes on a paper (A known feeling amongst the majority of the classical community). Nonetheless, instrumental music is fine but you'd be shocked how many people would rather listen to a Decca recording with Bartoli singing "Exsultate Jubilate" or a Sutherland EMI recording of her performing the Lakme duet with Marilyn Horne.


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

You can never go wrong with dramatic compositions like Ride of the Valkyries by Wagner or Dvořák's Symphony No. 9 "From the New World." Some find it too harsh, though - my grandmother prefers Chopin's nocturnes and études.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

BaritoneAssoluto said:


> On the contrary, in my studies and broad career, I've found more people are more to listening to more vocal works than all instrumentation. Unless it's a good non-vocal piece (Stravinsky specifically,) I don't bother listening to too much Instrumental music unless I have to teach it. .


Not my experience at all. A lot of pop/rock fans just don't like "opera" or choral-style singing. I like them myself, but struggle to recommend them to civilians.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> Not my experience at all. A lot of pop/rock fans just don't like "opera" or choral-style singing. I like them myself, but struggle to recommend them to civilians.


Operatic singing made the list of traits compiled into the "Worst Song in the World," which combined everything that people hated most in music, from children singing to advertising jingles.


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

Wait what? How?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

BaritoneAssoluto said:


> Wait what? How?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Most_Unwanted_Song

"According to Soldier's poll, the survey of approximately 500 Dia visitors revealed that the themes, instruments and other aspects that people least wanted to hear included cowboy music, bagpipes, accordions, *opera,* rap music, children's voices, tubas, drum machines and advertising jingles."


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Most_Unwanted_Song
> 
> "According to Soldier's poll, the survey of approximately 500 Dia visitors revealed that the themes, instruments and other aspects that people least wanted to hear included cowboy music, bagpipes, accordions, *opera,* rap music, children's voices, tubas, drum machines and advertising jingles."


I would agree with the results to the extent that all of these things in the same work would be a bit much.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Mozart's piano concerto #23, 2nd mov. I heard it in my music class when I was 15 and I just had to have it, I became Mozart obssesed from then on.. Vivaldi's seasons I heard a week or so before Mozart and though I was very impressed with them, I didn't feel compelled to dash to my nearest music store to buy it. Mozart's was second classical music album I bought..a year before that my first buy was Beethoven's symphonies.. 9th and 5th I think.. a total flop for me; in hindsight I should've better bought his late piano sonatas. Soon afterwards next was Bach. I heard his Air on the g sting on classical music channel, and his cello suites played by Maisky. I didn't get into vocal classical music until my late 20s.

And there was always Tchaikovsky, but it hadn't occured to me to buy him untill much later.

The only early sort of interest in vocals - carmina burana and oedipus rex stravinsky's.. but they didn't sway me towards classical or vocal.

Also I know someone who got bowled over by Sibelius symphony no. 3...


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Tchaikovsky's fifth symphony hooked me early. His 6th as well. Mozart's overture to The Magic Flute could bring some interest also. Haydn's Trumpet Concerto also comes to mind. Oh heck... this could go on forever. It really just depends on what style of music they like, and their personality.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Most_Unwanted_Song
> 
> "According to Soldier's poll, the survey of approximately 500 Dia visitors revealed that the themes, instruments and other aspects that people least wanted to hear included cowboy music, bagpipes, accordions, *opera,* rap music, children's voices, tubas, drum machines and advertising jingles."


Bagpipes AND drum machine: I would travel far and wide not to hear that combo.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Bagpipes AND drum machine: I would travel far and wide not to hear that combo.


At your service, Pat! :tiphat:


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain is an obvious one. I've noticed a lot of people will listen extensively to video game or movie soundtracks, but won't go near anything else. Seems strange to me.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> At your service, Pat! :tiphat:


Wait, it's not that bad! (for me it would depend in how they play the bagpipes. I really like rythms and PR&B)

An interesting debate would be how Non-classical listeners can run away from a *Maria Callas Puccini recital*. I was not into opera either, but she grabbed me in the first place.

*Górecki's 3rd Symphony* has sold more than a million copies since David Zinman's 1992 release, and it has been featured in several audiovisual pieces. Telling the differences between versions can make more clear what kind of choral work arrangements are more accessible to "untrained" listeners.
I have listened both to Zinman's 1992 version and Antoni Wit Naxos recording (8.550822). The long first movement is enough to explain: Zinman conducts in a way listeners hear all the notes at the same volume for thirty minutes. The same applies for the soprano. There is no intensity change nor interpretation. However, Antoni Wit arranges a more fade-in / fade-out take. I clearly stay with this latter recording, but I understand that not everyone is so patient.
Also, I know lots of young people whose concept of _long track_ starts from minute 5. Probably that is why themes are usually popular.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I have always liked Classical Music since humming Tchaikovsky Pathetique at six years old, but took it up seriously two and a half years ago. Gone off pop music completely now and don't listen to it at all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> I have always liked Classical Music since humming Tchaikovsky Pathetique at six years old, but took it up seriously two and a half years ago. Gone off pop music completely now and don't listen to it at all.


And what are your favourites ?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Although classical was the first music I listened to, I remember being especially drawn to opera (Puccini, Bizet) and the music of Beethoven and Tchaikovsky as a kid (particularly Beethoven's 9th and The Nutcracker really drew me in). 

I've gotten people I know who don't really listen to classical to appreciate Rachmaninov's piano concerti and Shostakovich's Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

GodNickSatan said:


> Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain is an obvious one. I've noticed a lot of people will listen extensively to video game or movie soundtracks, but won't go near anything else. Seems strange to me.


A lot of people are tasteless and dumb.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Morimur said:


> A lot of people are tasteless and dumb.


Their minds have been numbed by mass entertainment.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> And what are your favourites ?


My favourites now are Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto along with Beethoven's symphony No 7.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Interesting question. I mean, obviously Ride of the Valkyries, Four Seasons, Swan Lake... BUT, does that stuff really introduce to the classical, or is that just another form of mass entertainment? I'm still going to bite the bullet and say I'd try out Also sprach Zarathustra by R. Strauss - FULLY, not only the opening. That's pretty good introduction to overall late romantics, leading the way to Mahler, Brahms, Beethoven..


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lenny said:


> Interesting question. I mean, obviously Ride of the Valkyries, Four Seasons, Swan Lake... BUT, does that stuff really introduce to the classical, or is that just another form of mass entertainment? I'm still going to bite the bullet and say I'd try out Also sprach Zarathustra by R. Strauss - FULLY, not only the opening. That's pretty good introduction to overall late romantics, leading the way to Mahler, Brahms, Beethoven..


Good on you Lenny :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This piece will grab you (especially if you are in a spooky place):


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> My favourites now are Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto along with Beethoven's symphony No 7.


Try the piano concertos from both composers.


----------



## ilysse (Jul 10, 2016)

I grew up listening to classical music and I'm told my most requested as a child was Billy the Kid. To this day when I listen to it I get a sort of warm homey feeling. 

Many people of my generation (I'm 40 something) grew up with classical music in the background of cartoons and movies. My college roommate knew nothing of classical music but had a collection of soundtracks such a Batman and Star Wars which were heavily, if not completely, classical. I was recently on IMDB in the message board of a movie and there were many requests for the particular piece of music played throughout. My guess is many people come to classical music this way.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Back in the day, it was the _Amadeus _soundtrack.

In fact, though I have not seen the film in more than a decade and haven't listened to the album in as many years, I streamed the soundtrack the other day. The opening piece is from *Mozart: Symphony No.25 in G minor, K.183*.

I was walking around the apartment conducting and humming along. And I promise you, I did not grow up listening to classical music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Their minds have been numbed by mass entertainment.


I'd say I'm only slightly less saturated by my various exposures to the mass entertainments, than I used to be. But thankfully, like many here on talkclasssical, I am perhaps not as tightly governed by it as the majority. We are so cool guys.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Started off listening to traditional composers such as Tchaikovsky and Beethoven but as time goes by, been feeling a bit more adventurous listening to music such as Kriesler, Wieniawski and Satie!!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love the Beethoven and Tchaikovsky concertos also!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> At your service, Pat! :tiphat:


Yup, that's truly unspeakable!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

My dream is to be able to play this at somebody's wedding!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

... especially when it's Koopman playing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> [[/video]
> 
> My dream is to be able to play this at somebody's wedding!


Which will and in divorce the same day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Which will and in divorce the same day.


Ah....you must know how it feels........


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

Florestan said:


> This piece will grab you (especially if you are in a spooky place):


funny association,Bach and spooky places.By the way it is uncertain that it is a piece of Bach.But if he didn't who did?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> Ah....you must know how it feels........


No, I don't actuality, my mother sung at our wedding , bless her and we are still on:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Traverso said:


> funny association,Bach and spooky places.By the way it is uncertain that it is a piece of Bach.But if he didn't who did?


That is because I went to the convenience store on Halloween eve and they had the place very much decorated in spooky Halloween motif and were playing that piece. So in my mind I associated it with spooky ideas like a phantom organist.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Which will and in divorce the same day.


Divorce? Why divorce? This is beautiful. Mendelssohn totally ripped it off.


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

No mention of Grieg's Peer Gynt Suites? 

Morning Mood must be the most uplifting and likeable melody ever. If you don't like that, you're probably a psychopath!

Oops.. that was probably a bit unkind to psychopaths. :lol:


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Five and Dime said:


> No mention of Grieg's Peer Gynt Suites?
> 
> Morning Mood must be the most uplifting and likeable melody ever. If you don't like that, you're probably a psychopath!
> 
> Oops.. that was probably a bit unkind to psychopaths. :lol:


Especially for the young ones, as well as *Peter and the Wolf* and *The Sorcerer's Apprentice*. That ought to hook the little dears.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Divorce? Why divorce? This is beautiful. Mendelssohn totally ripped it off.


I'll play it at your wedding, that bad, let's see what's happening .


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I have got Tchaikovsky first piano concerto and Beethoven first and fourth. Also beautiful. I have dippedinto Tchaikovsky second and seems quite nice.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Hindemith's _Ouvertüre zum "Fliegenden Holländer", wie sie eine schlechte Kurkapelle morgens um 7 am Brunnen vom Blatt spielt_ (or "The Flying Dutchman Overture, as played at sight by a two-bit orchestra at 7 in the morning at the town fountain")


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Hindemith's _Ouvertüre zum "Fliegenden Holländer", wie sie eine schlechte Kurkapelle morgens um 7 am Brunnen vom Blatt spielt_ (or "The Flying Dutchman Overture, as played at sight by a two-bit orchestra at 7 in the morning at the town fountain")


Oh that is awful!  I had to turn it off at 40 seconds in and only took that long because I had to find the tab it was in.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Oh that is awful!  I had to turn it off at 40 seconds in and only took that long because I had to find the tab it was in.


Scroll forward to around 6:25 and hang on in there. Trust me!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Hindemith's _Ouvertüre zum "Fliegenden Holländer", wie sie eine schlechte Kurkapelle morgens um 7 am Brunnen vom Blatt spielt_ (or "The Flying Dutchman Overture, as played at sight by a two-bit orchestra at 7 in the morning at the town fountain")


Oh that is wonderful!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Scroll forward to around 6:25 and hang on in there. Trust me!


Some unusual, but interesting violin.


----------

